# Photo of the Year 2022



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

2022 is coming to a close. Now its time to select the one photo that is your favorite for 2022. 

There have been so many great photos shared through the year 
and each month members chose the monthly winners. 
Whether you loved the theme itself or you just loved what the photo 
captured its time to choose just one.

*One vote per membership.*

Voting ends Jan 5th.

*1: Party Time
Coastal Pup










2: Funny faces & Bloopers
aesthetic*









*
3: Spring Dogs
Rundlemtn (3pebs3)










4: My Dog Is a Superhero
ArkansasGold










5: Goldens Gone Wild
Riley's Mom










6: Goldens and Their Feline Friends (or other pet buddies). 
Ginams










7: Golden Selfies
Oceanside










8: Just Beachy
ceegee









9: Caption Worthy Golden Photos
stsmark










10: YOU WANT ME TO WEAR WHAT?
diane0905










11: Autumn Gold
Alaska7133










12: Fun (in the snow) with your golden 
Jessie'sGirl









*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is the final contest and vote for 2022 photos!
All the monthly winning photos were amazing, good luck.

Members, remember you only get to vote for 1 pic. 

This is a tough one, choose your favorite pics (all of them )
then keep looking until you have picked THE ONE that you like best and vote for that one.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

It's going to be so hard to pick just one!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*Keep voting, this poll closes Jan 5, 2023*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's time to pick your favorite photo for 2022! 
It was hard but I chose mine. 🙂

Total voters 38 
This poll will close: Jan 5, 2023


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Bumping up! 🙂


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Don’t forget to vote everyone!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to * Rundlemtn (3pebs3)* for having the photo of the year with your *Spring Dogs *entry!!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you everyone! It was such an honour to win in March, and then to be voted number 1, among all these incredible photos is humbling. I'm truly grateful for your votes, and for sharing the love of my awesome girl!


----------

